# Sidekick Cookies & Cream - Help me mix it!



## mAlice (10/2/16)

Good morning Ladies and Gents,

My girlfriend is still on the stinkies... She loves her methol chesterfields. 

I would like to know, if anyone has encountered a recipe that closely resembles the flavour of the Cookies and Cream Liqueur made by Sidekick. Im thinking that If I can get a nice punchy menthol fruity mix like VapourMountain Tropical Ice and something for after dinner like a cookies and cream-ish vape, I can get her off the stinkies quick and easy!


----------

